# Tampa Florida, Looking to Play



## Dagger75 (Dec 22, 2002)

I am looking to play a D&D3e game.  I have been running a game since Sept 2000 and want to play  

 Good times for me are Monday, Wed, Thur and Friday after 8pm and Sat Afternoons.

 e-mail bryan75@mindspring.com

Thanks


----------



## Lalato (Dec 23, 2002)

*options...*

I detailed a few options for gamers in Florida in this thread...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33530 

Let me know if any of those help you find a game.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey Dagger, Look in the general forum. THG Hal's organising an Tampa Game day!


----------



## MEG Hal (Jan 1, 2003)

I could use a regular game as well but do not have a lot of flexibilty.  Game day in Tampa/Brandon ma be a good way to meet new gamers/GM's.

Thanks for the plug Sir Osis!


----------

